# OptiNET

## Ezhachok

Optinet       .
  : ,   ,   ,     " ". 
  -   . 
    : info@solver.net.ua 
P.S.       ,      : "   ", "-".

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## Ezhachok

.     ..
   , .

----------


## Scald

?

----------


## Condor

,    .

----------


## Pentax

-.      ,   .      .

----------


## RAMM

,    . )

----------


## SemenSemenych

.
1.     
2.

----------


## erazer

,  "" ?

----------


## 23q

*erazer*,          .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,          .

  ,       -    ,  . -        .

----------


## 23q

,   .   -  

>

----------


## erazer

> ,   .   -

  , ...     .

----------


## 23q

*erazer*, -   ,  , . ,    .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*, -   ,  , . ,    .

         -     , .      -        .        ,       .   ,         , , ,   .. 
    :     -"",    ,      ,       .        .

----------

> 

      ,

----------


## erazer

> ,

     ...

----------


## Pentax

> :     -"",    ,      ,       .        .

  ,  ,    -  .       .     .

----------


## Dima0011

> -     , .      -        .        ,       .

  
     .     ,      ,          ,      ,              ,      2-4 .        , ,    ..        ;       -   ,      -   ,          
   .   ,         (   1 ).        ,       , .         -       ,      1 ,     3   ,    ,     20   . 
,

----------


## 23q

....
      -

----------


## Ezhachok

> ?

  -  .   

> .     ,      ,          ,      ,              ,      2-4 .        , ,    ..        ;       -   ,      -   ,          
>    .   ,         (   1 ).        ,       , .         -       ,      1 ,     3   ,    ,     20   . 
> ,

        .
         -    ...  -     ,    50% - . -10  -  .        .   

> , ...     .

        ?
 .   

> .
> 1.     
> 2.

       ,  ,  .
             .
   . 
      ,    ,     .

----------


## erazer

> 

  -,     .   

> ,      ,          ,      ,              ...

    .     -       ,  ,  -      ,           .     -  -,   , -  ..  ..      .         .   

> . ...
> ,

  ,  ,      .         .   

> -  . 
>       . 
>        . 
>       ?
>  . 
>      ,  ,  .
>              .
>    . 
>       ,    ,     .

    , .          -   ,    .       ,            ""?

----------


## Ezhachok

> , .          -   ,    .       ,            ""?

    -,      .              ARPU,               ?  -         ,    .    . 
..      -     . 
    !

----------


## erazer

> -,      .              ARPU,               ?

  ,     -.       "",  ARPU,         .   

> -         ,    .    .

    .  ,    .      -     . ,   ,       .   

> ..      -     .

  ,        -            .

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,        -            .

          ,    .

----------


## erazer

> ,    .

      : "   !"...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .

   .        (   ) .          .          

> , .          -   ,    .       ,            ""?

      ,               ,

----------


## erazer

> ,               ,

  ,      ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

*erazer*, , ,   ,    :D

----------


## Dima0011

> -    ...  -

      .   .    (   ).     ,

----------


## Ezhachok

> .   .    (   ).     ,

   ,      ,  .      (~300  ),       ,      ,      .    5-6         ,    . , ,          ,    -    .   

> .        (   ) .          .         
>     ,               ,

     .     ,       .

----------

-   ,    ! !!         (  )      .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,      ,  .      (~300  ),       ,      ,      .    5-6         ,    . , ,          ,    -    .

                 . -  , -     .

----------


## 23q

*Dima0011*,              , - .

----------


## erazer

> *Dima0011*,              , - .

        .    ...

----------


## 23q

,     .   ?

----------


## erazer

> ,     .   ?

    ?  . 
  -    .

----------


## Ezhachok

.
 ,       .
       .

----------

